# First Ice



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody have any reports of lakes around Detroit Lakes being froze over yet? I see most of the smaller ponds or but this wind keeps breaking up the bigger lakes. Hope it doesn't make crappy ice around the shore this year. Had enough of crappy ice last year!


----------

